# Which One Do You Prefer (Orient)



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Ok, I have narrowed it down to two watches that I am going to buy










This is the Orient reserve.

Or there is this one










Looks very similar the the rolex day+date.


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Oh, and both are around 85 pounds


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

Buy a Seiko instead! 

I guess if it has to be Orient I would choose the top one as it looks less like it's trying to be a Rolex


----------



## part_timer (Nov 26, 2008)

I like the top one. :thumbup:


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

levon2807 said:


> Buy a Seiko instead!


What he said


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Parabola said:


> levon2807 said:
> 
> 
> > Buy a Seiko instead!
> ...


If you want to be boring :yawn:

& to answer the original question...



kc104 said:


> Ok, I have narrowed it down to two watches that I am going to buy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A tricky question as the styles are so different, I like the Day-Date (& may get one sometime) but I think the reserve is better looking so if I were you I`d probably go for the reserve :wink2:


----------



## moosejam (Nov 29, 2009)

I prefer the reserve, also I'd never buy a watch with a cyclops as they suck so bad


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

I went for the reserve. I like it.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Top one for me

:dontgetit: Why is this in the Swiss watch section?


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

yeah, sorry about that, my bad. Was my first jap post, and made a mistake by putting in swiss.

I tell you, instead of another orient, im thinking about a marcellos now


----------



## UkWatchGuy (Nov 29, 2009)

the first Orient :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2009)

Top one


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

Has to be the power reserve for me going on looks alone,


----------



## funtimefrankie (Sep 8, 2009)

Has to be the power reserve. And go Orient... Don't let the Seikoistas get too you. I own both Orient's and Seiko pieces and the best bit about an Orient is you don't see them around too often. And they are (well mine are) well made for the price and quite robust. Well apart from the bosses when I dropped it in the bedroom and the day hand fell off.... But I reckon it had done that already and she hadn't noticed!

Frank


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I really like the power reserve but might go for a Day Date sometime just to wind up Mr Bond & certain other like minded forum members :tease: :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Parabola said:


> levon2807 said:
> 
> 
> > Buy a Seiko instead!
> ...


what them two said :good:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> Parabola said:
> 
> 
> > levon2807 said:
> ...


Ignore them, they`re obviously deranged


----------



## funtimefrankie (Sep 8, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > Parabola said:
> ...


Ah let them have their opinion.... We know we're right! And we'd only be :wallbash: with these heathens..... Mind you I love Seikos too and Citizens.... Ah but Orient are partly owned by Seiko so it's ok to want them both. But where now does that leave Citizen? poor Citizen. The forgotten wallflower....


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I like Orients, I wish that Roy would/could stock them. good watches at affordable prices and not ubiquitous like Seiko's.

The "reserve" is a good choice, a classy looking watch at that price, well done. I think that I would like one.

I have a thing for the day/date, I have several Citizens and Ricoh of that style but none are as nice as my Glycine.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

funtimefrankie said:


> Has to be the power reserve. And go Orient... Don't let the Seikoistas get too you. I own both Orient's and Seiko pieces and the best bit about an Orient is you don't see them around too often. And they are (well mine are) well made for the price and quite robust. Well apart from the bosses when I dropped it in the bedroom and the day hand fell off.... But I reckon it had done that already and she hadn't noticed!
> 
> Frank


Yep Orient have been well made since 1985...when Seiko took them over...:tongue2:


----------



## funtimefrankie (Sep 8, 2009)

levon2807 said:


> funtimefrankie said:
> 
> 
> > Has to be the power reserve. And go Orient... Don't let the Seikoistas get too you. I own both Orient's and Seiko pieces and the best bit about an Orient is you don't see them around too often. And they are (well mine are) well made for the price and quite robust. Well apart from the bosses when I dropped it in the bedroom and the day hand fell off.... But I reckon it had done that already and she hadn't noticed!
> ...


Ah you mean they have become souless instuments instead of soulful living machines that just happend to go DOINK!!!! every now and again


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

funtimefrankie said:


> levon2807 said:
> 
> 
> > funtimefrankie said:
> ...


Exactly


----------



## jezz59 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi, why not get the best of both worlds and buy both!, whatever choice you make your certainly on the right brand, Ive got four Orients they all keep superb time straight from box, some one said get a Seiko instead, Ive only got one Seiko 5 and the accuracy is no where near that of an Orient!


----------



## ap71 (Sep 8, 2009)

top one but would also go for a seiko


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

I must say, since I got the orient reserve it has kept excellent time. And the auto movement stores up energy quickly. I have never had an auto seiko or citizen so can not compare personally, but, I really like this watch, and for 80 pounds it is very reasonably priced.

I love it.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

I had one of those orient day-dates... I was a bit disappointed, there were imperfections on the dial and the bracelet was useless - I thought Seiko 5 was better. I think Seiko do one like that now.


----------



## jezz59 (Nov 1, 2009)

Is it your first Orient? if so save yourself some time and order both at the same time, which ever one you get, you will want the other as well, the power meter on an autowind is incredibly useful, as you will discover, whilst the RLX is incredibly elegant, and, not a fake cos it says Orient on it, Ive got four Orients and they all keep superb time straight from box, they really are that good.


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Yeah, i went for the reserve, had it a few weeks now and I can concur with all positive comments made :

(1) The reserve counter is useful - heck yeah, I have a winder and after an hour it clocks up around 30 hours of reserve. Just knowing that is so useful. Obviously also knowing when the think is about to run out of juice is also v useful.

(2) kept perfect time. I have not measured this to give you a 7 second + or - or anything, but it keeps dam good time.

(3) quality of casing and bracelet - lets get real, its an 80 pound watch and for that price very well made, looks good / smart.

As for the other one RLX. I decided to go for a citizen navihawk for my second asian purchase of this year. But my adventures with Orient are sure not over.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

kc104 said:


> Yeah, i went for the reserve, had it a few weeks now and I can concur with all positive comments made :
> 
> (1) The reserve counter is useful - heck yeah, I have a winder and after an hour it clocks up around 30 hours of reserve. Just knowing that is so useful. Obviously also knowing when the think is about to run out of juice is also v useful.


I agree with your choice also your comment.

I have 3 automatics and no winder.

It would be very usefull to have a power reserve indicator on them.

It should be the law.


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Yeah. I don't like the thought of letting the watch run down until it stops, but how does one know on a watch with no reserve. This is the story with my longines.

It almost requires one to keep track of them / how many hours worn / off / winding and so on.

Not a problem if you have 1 and its the only one you wear but not if you have a collection -

Is it you that has 2 omegas and a brietling auto (or was that a pic from another user).


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

I love Orients, I might make it my new years to buy more


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Thought I would give you a pic of it on my wrist -










Still loving it.


----------



## wozza (Dec 1, 2009)

I would buy a Citizen for Argos for Â£70  or out of those 2 I would go with the top as I dont like watches that try to look like Rolex.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Just my two pennyworth...

I had the day/date model (although with a white face) and found it excellent, however mine cost 30 quid and not 85! It's true that it's a very close lookey-likey of the Rolex but Orient are far from the only company to market watches closely inspired by models of the top manufactures and if that worries you then you'll never buy anything that is inspired by the submariner either.

Both watches are likely to have the same quality movement and construction so it's a simple matter of which one takes your fancy and what size they both are - as I remember the day/date is not a large watch and looked a little lost on my 8" wrist which is why I moved it on.

Rob


----------



## jezz59 (Nov 1, 2009)

MarkF said:


> I like Orients, I wish that Roy would/could stock them. good watches at affordable prices and not ubiquitous like Seiko's.
> 
> The "reserve" is a good choice, a classy looking watch at that price, well done. I think that I would like one.
> 
> I have a thing for the day/date, I have several Citizens and Ricoh of that style but none are as nice as my Glycine.


Hi, yes i agree,the seiko guys passionatly promote their machines of choice particularly the monster, I love my seiko 5 100m sports watch but it has to be said that its not accurate, where as my red dial orient beast (original) is far more robustly built than the monster and has a far more accurate movement. For the money and out of box accuracy Orients are a class obove seiko.


----------



## chime101 (May 12, 2009)

levon2807 said:


> Buy a Seiko instead!
> 
> I guess if it has to be Orient I would choose the top one as it looks less like it's trying to be a Rolex


Yes - I must agree - go for a monster !


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Don`t buy a Seiko Monster, they are (apparently) well made but totally fugly :yucky:

Actually most of the SKX range is pretty dire :thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

jezz59 said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > I like Orients, I wish that Roy would/could stock them. good watches at affordable prices and not ubiquitous like Seiko's.
> ...


Imo Orients are just superb, if they're wound down they start with 1 shake and the build quality is fantastic. The Beast is a fantastic watch and once worn you'll want the other colours too!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

avidfan said:


> jezz59 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, yes i agree,the seiko guys passionatly promote their machines of choice particularly the monster, I love my seiko 5 100m sports watch but it has to be said that its not accurate, where as my red dial orient beast (original) is far more robustly built than the monster and has a far more accurate movement. For the money and out of box accuracy Orients are a class obove seiko.
> ...


Strangely I was just saying that in a PM to Rich (Frey Bentos), I`ve already got the Blue & an Orange...










But would rather like a yellow...










& the apparently rather rare green version, unfortunately the only photo I could find of it is on PMWF & is emblazoned with their logo


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> avidfan said:
> 
> 
> > jezz59 said:
> ...


I didnt even know they did an orange! Beautiful it is too :air_kiss: , Id love the yellow-thats my fave! Heres the greeny blue one...


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

I like that blue model and the orange. My orient is still going strong. I think I am going to wait a little bit before getting the next one, as I am going to go for the citizen skyhawk for my next oriental watch.


----------



## dizz (Jun 15, 2008)

I have had two Orients and they were both great watches, sold the ani/digi one but still have the Orient star sports GMT

Heres what the GMT looks like, quite retro/1960's don't you think?










Oh and i have had lots of seikos, and there great too. :thumbsup:


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

I do like that orient star. The star is the best of orient - is that right, their top of the range ! Something I said to another member was, the only problem I have with the one I own (orient reserve) is that bracelet, as lovely as it is does not allow for small alterations in the size. Therefore if it is too big of small - you have to have links taken out. For me this meant a watch that does not fit me exactly, however still good enough.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

kc104 said:


> I do like that orient star. The star is the best of orient - is that right, their top of the range !


Orient Star Royal is the top of the range.


----------



## sharkfin - Dave (Jan 14, 2010)

I like the Day-Date. Classier, nicer imo.

Dave


----------

